# 2013 No Ipod Midi Cable - Bluetooth Streaming Only - Heres Why SURI



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

OK, Apple worked with VW recently, they got wind all future sync cable were changing to a new one and also most new audio devices being made today will only be BT streaming.

Kinda good, cause heres why. First, When you sync your phone for the first time, it does the audio at the same time, no additional fooling around. Worked flawlessly.

And when BT is streaming your music, album art work is displayed on your device at the same time, COOL if you have an apple device


******Second, SURI works great, just say "Play the Beetles", and wa-la if Streams just that.****

ITS JUST MORE INTUITIVE TOO. JUST HAVE A USB CHARGER ON HAND FOR GOODNESS SAKE.

MY COUSINS LOVES IT WITH HER IPHONE. LOOK MA,,, NO CABLES


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

There was a credit of 175.00 for the mdi iPod cable, but we found one locally. Where does it plug in at

Can someone post a pic please. I know in the glove box, but where Thanks


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> There was a credit of 175.00 for the mdi iPod cable, but we found one locally. Where does it plug in at
> 
> Can someone post a pic please. I know in the glove box, but where Thanks


Plugs in in the glove box (lower one). Near the left side. (also, look in your Owner's Manual)

http://my.vw.com/2012-beetle/technology/mp3ipod-adapter

I'm surprised they provided such a generous credit as the cable only goes for around $30 or $40. 

http://www.drivergear.vw.com/vw10/SKUGrpListVW103CO.asp


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Plugs in in the glove box (lower one). Near the left side. (also, look in your Owner's Manual)
> 
> http://my.vw.com/2012-beetle/technology/mp3ipod-adapter
> 
> ...


We have looked and looked, no ways to plug in in the glovebox. I really don't think there is a multimedia jack in the GB anymore. I have Navi. Too.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

They might have either removed the connection or covered it. They did that with the Aux-In on the higher up models that's back behind the gearshift knob.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> We have looked and looked, no ways to plug in in the glovebox. I really don't think there is a multimedia jack in the GB anymore. I have Navi. Too.


It's in the ceiling of the glove box upper left.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> It's in the ceiling of the glove box upper left.


We looked, and no connection port anywhere. Glove box or center console. Look like BT only from now on.


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*My 13 does not have MDI*

In my glove box there is a plastic cover over where the mdi cable plugged in before. Behind it, there is nothing. The radio has also been reprogrammed to not even display mdi as a choice. There also is no wiring harness either.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

81RabbitDieselTruck said:


> In my glove box there is a plastic cover over where the mdi cable plugged in before. Behind it, there is nothing. The radio has also been reprogrammed to not even display mdi as a choice. There also is no wiring harness either.


Yup look like a square with slits in it. or what you all a knock out. NO IPOD CABLE NO MORE.

I am going out to buy a new Ipod touch with BT this weekend. I had an old one without BT.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here is a pic of mine. Connector at top near middle.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Here is a pic of mine. Connector at top near middle.


Thank you so much, my cousin say it is blank. Called the dealer and these are now a dealer installed option. BT streaming work great she says.

Ps where can we sell the cable she bought, no good now.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> Thank you so much, my cousin say it is blank. Called the dealer and these are now a dealer installed option. BT streaming work great she says.
> 
> Ps where can we sell the cable she bought, no good now.


Babie, 

If you purchased from the dealer, I would simply return it there. Otherwise, someone on this forum may offer to buy if they think they are getting a deal...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Babie,
> 
> If you purchased from the dealer, I would simply return it there. Otherwise, someone on this forum may offer to buy if they think they are getting a deal...


thnaks, i get pics and post it.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a good one, how do u do a software update without this port.

I wonder if the sd slot will do it. New phones all the time, so it will need updates as well.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> Here's a good one, how do u do a software update without this port.
> 
> I wonder if the sd slot will do it. New phones all the time, so it will need updates as well.


Babie, 

What software update are you referring to? Any updates to the car's computer would happen through the connector above the driver's side footwell...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Babie,
> 
> What software update are you referring to? Any updates to the car's computer would happen through the connector above the driver's side footwell...


Midi software updates. I had a gti and had an update to the midi to stop the dreaded iPod song skip a few years ago. I think it updated the complete navi cause I did not have any freezes as well.

It was done with the midi port and a USB thumb drive.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> Here's a good one, how do u do a software update without this port.
> 
> I wonder if the sd slot will do it. New phones all the time, so it will need updates as well.


That port was not meant for software updates. Those would be done via the SD slot (or USB if not equipped) if and when they become available.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> *MDI* software updates. I had a gti and had an update to the *MDI* to stop the dreaded iPod song skip a few years ago. I think it updated the complete navi cause I did not have any freezes as well.
> 
> It was done with the midi port and a USB thumb drive.


*Fixed
*


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> *Fixed
> *


Great, so they will use the SD slot for future update? Thanks


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> Great, so they will use the SD slot for future update? Thanks


Yes, that is the way I understand it. I either saw a tutorial on it or it's mentioned in the manual. I don't remember which.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Yes, that is the way I understand it. I either saw a tutorial on it or it's mentioned in the manual. I don't remember which.


a hug, i feel better now.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> Midi software updates. I had a gti and had an update to the midi to stop the dreaded iPod song skip a few years ago. I think it updated the complete navi cause I did not have any freezes as well.
> 
> It was done with the midi port and a USB thumb drive.


Usually the iPod/iPhone skip song is due to the shaking of the device. The iPod/iPhone is designed to "shuffle" when shaked. This is a feature you can turn off in the iPod/iPhone settings.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Usually the iPod/iPhone skip song is due to the shaking of the device. The iPod/iPhone is designed to "shuffle" when shaked. This is a feature you can turn off in the iPod/iPhone settings.


wow your cool, that is it, your so right, a hug and thanks i shook it and it changed.. wow...


----------



## ljfxiki (Sep 1, 2012)

*Prefer MDI touchscreen nav to bluetooth nav*

Has anyone decided they *prefer* the MDI over bluetooth, and have looked into solutions? I just picked up my 2013 today, and was told AFTER I signed the paperwork, "Oh, they don't have them on the 2013s". I'm annoyed. I don't want to have to change playlists on my phone by hand. I want to keep my ipod in the glovebox all the time, and I want to use the touchscreen MDI navigation. Can this be a dealer install later? This feature actually played a large role in choosing this car over the others I was looking at, and the $175 credit does not make me even remotely happy.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ljfxiki said:


> Has anyone decided they *prefer* the MDI over bluetooth, and have looked into solutions? I just picked up my 2013 today, and was told AFTER I signed the paperwork, "Oh, they don't have them on the 2013s". I'm annoyed. I don't want to have to change playlists on my phone by hand. I want to keep my ipod in the glovebox all the time, and I want to use the touchscreen MDI navigation. Can this be a dealer install later? This feature actually played a large role in choosing this car over the others I was looking at, and the $175 credit does not make me even remotely happy.


 I did the home work from a to z on this for my cousin, 350-450 parts and labor. They have to take the radio out and put in the 2012 mid interface box and run the port to the glove box. 

I have an iPhone 4s and tell Suri what song, artist, or playlist to play, no problems. All future apple stuff does not use the old interface cable. 

The 2013's have newer revised radio and navi. What I was told. The 175.00 credit does not cover it does it. 

Do u have navi?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

It's not Suri, it's Siri.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> It's not Suri, it's Siri.


 OK thanks


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*No more mid interface cable connectors after 2012.*

VW is fazing out the midi connectors as we know it. Apple, the leader in mobile audio devices is changing the game. All will be wireless BT. If you want one, act fast, as when the 2012 connectors are done, there done. Even if it were a USB connector, older devices could work, but you can get for most older devices, a BT adapter and stream it. 

I guess, it is both a money saving deal, and addressing a new standard soon to come. 

The 2013 RNS-315 is ready for future products already. So are the HD radios too.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.apple.com/ios/ios6/siri/ 

Go down the page and see eyes free. 

WHAT'S TO COME........LOVE IT, SEND A TEXT TOO IN YOUR BEETLE. COOL


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I keep my IPOD in the GTI all the time, i like the midi cable, have never had any issues, now that my wife is getting a new 2013 beetle i guess blue tooth streaming is now the standard, just have to keep it charged. to tell you the truth i think i only have streamed my 4S, i am going to have to see how to hook up the ipod classic, aux port? 



http://www.vw.com/en/models/beetle/features.html#/[email protected]


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> I keep my IPOD in the GTI all the time, i like the midi cable, have never had any issues, now that my wife is getting a new 2013 beetle i guess blue tooth streaming is now the standard, just have to keep it charged. to tell you the truth i think i only have streamed my 4S, i am going to have to see how to hook up the ipod classic, aux port?


 What i did was get a griffin usb adapter and plug that into the center console 12v and then plug in my iPhone. It really does not use a lot of power when streaming. I only do it if on the road more than a couple of hours. It only went down about 10% of battery use with streaming with no power from the console and charge it if I used the cable. Apple made that part lower power consumption. 

I think VW will use the mic buttong on the steering wheel for siri in the next update I HOPE!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes I have streamed with my iphone 4S on the GTI, but i am concerned about the IPOD, which i haven't researched but i don't think my old classic streams


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Babie said:


> VW is fazing out the midi connectors as we know it. Apple, the leader in mobile audio devices is changing the game. All will be wireless BT. If you want one, act fast, as when the 2012 connectors are done, there done. Even if it were a USB connector, older devices could work, but you can get for most older devices, a BT adapter and stream it.
> 
> I guess, it is both a money saving deal, and addressing a new standard soon to come.
> 
> The 2013 RNS-315 is ready for future products already. So are the HD radios too.


 
OK so if i want to use the old ipod classics, i would have to get a blue tooth adapter for the classic?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Carbon Steel said:


> OK so if i want to use the old ipod classics, i would have to get a blue tooth adapter for the classic?


 Yes, if you don't have an MDI input. 

The other option is an 1/8" male/male cable to run from the headphone jack to the Aux input on the front of the head unit.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the charging feature and i think more control with the midi cable. i chatted with the vw rep this morning, who said you definitely have the midi cable, gave me the link, but i told her i think they vw has eliminated the ipod midi, she said her info says it is still part of the the radio etc., but i couldn't find it in a car at the dealer, and the sales person was baffled, so ............ :thumbdown:


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Carbon Steel said:


> I keep my IPOD in the GTI all the time, i like the midi cable, have never had any issues


This. BT worsens both audio quality and battery life. It's a solution looking for a problem.

My wife has a 2012 Beetle. I bought her a reburb'd older iPod Classic, it just stays plugged in in the glovebox all the time and provides effortless music playback of her entire library. The factory BT leaves a lot to be desired due to having to have your phone out to see/select your music. (RCD-310 has no BT controls and does not display metadata, but does control/display an MDI-connected iPod.)


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I totally agree, my IPOD stays in the GTI (RNS510), never an issue and for me is the way to go, eliminating the IPOD interface, if it has been, sucks. Blue tooth for me from my 4S, is not as good as the midi, which is great. Maybe it is a dealer install, that could be an issue in itself.

Any way VW of A is doing more research for me and calling me, i am not holding my breath for a good answer, but who knows. Also a sales person is researching it.

The car my wife and i drove was a dealer highly modified 2013, coils, apr this and that, looked like a hot rod from the 50's, pretty cool, but we live in the boondocks and going that low would never work. but it was nice. Oh, but anyway, it had everything, even the red leather on the seat surfaces, but guess what no IPOD midi connection. a car with everything, but the ipod, that gives me the bad vibe.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

ugh. just traded in my 2012 for a 2013 is this is my only glitch. my ipods are older and don't have streaming bt... time to upgrade the ipod i guess.


----------



## JamWill (Oct 15, 2012)

*Has Anybody Tried...?*

I'm readin' about iPods, BT etc. Seems like a 32gb SD card will hold enough mp3's to give you weeks and weeks of high-qual listening. Lower the quality a little and you could listen 24/7 for months without a repeat. Am I missing something here?
-- 
Regards,
JamWill


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

The SD card is an option. 

Call me lazy though. The convenience of updating my podcasts thru iTunes and keeping my iPod connected to the car and always charged in the glove box was a pretty sweet setup. Furthermore, I was able to control the music selection via the car's stereo controls... no need to ever touch the iPod. Plus the car's stereo display showed what was currently playing.

Maybe I'm missing something. Using an iPod with bluetooth connection... I will need to fiddle with the iPod while driving to change music selection? I will need to dedicate an outlet in the car to keep my iPod charged? Will the sound quality be as good?

Seems like the bluetooth thing is slightly better than using the aux jack. Are we going backwards? 

[No I don't have an iPhone... happy with my Android]


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

We got our beetle late tonight, in the deal was that they would put the ipod cable in and it was to be like the one i have in the gti, they agreed they could do it for the 175. they wrote it on the deliverables as part of the contract, we'll see. i spoke to the tech and at this time he thinks he can do it, they are ordering the parts tomorrow. I told him if the cable was long enough i wanted it to come out in the little tray in front of the gear shift. I'll let you know something after i bring the car in, probably a week or so.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

They got the MDI, IPOD parts in and I took my 2013 in to have it installed. I talked to the technician who was installing it and asked him to try and locate the IPOD in the tray forward of the gear shift. This was the first install in the 2013 beetle that he has done. He installed it so that it sits flat in the tray and the cable has enough play to easily hook up or detach the IPOD. It works beautifully, totally integrated into the touch display and steering wheel.

All the options from mix in the album or mix on the entire IPOD, repeat etc. And i have to say that having listened to my ipod, mainly thru good quality ear buds and head phones, the GTI; the Fender sound system really enhances the music, it sounds better than in my GTI. Totally pleased with IPOD interface, the great sounding Fender system and that it also charges the IPOD completes the only shortcoming that i thought the car had.


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

*Got Dealer-Installed MDI Kit*

Hi all,

Newbie here 

I just wanted to chime in a little bit. I just had the dealer installed the MDI Kit for my 2013 TDI Beetle Convertible. I did get the 'MDI Credit' as well, and I was pissed to find out what it means.

Bluetooth is still no good. You can't browse your iPod (no playlist, artists/albums list, etc.). Besides, I have an iPod classic with no bluetooth.

The service department couldn't find the exact part number for my car (the convertible), but they went ahead and used the part for non-convertible. From what they told me, it took them some time to figure out the coding (it doesn't take the regular coding, I guess). But all went well and I now have full control of my iPod from the stereo's touch screen as well as the steering wheel multi-control.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Re2st said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie here
> 
> ...


Apple is changing the rules as fast as they are made. Wait till IOS7, 100% wireless, no inputs, conductive charging. Your stuck, I stream mine daily, no problems, and my voice command, like "play artist Adele" from Suri works fine.
ps VW to add a Suri button in 2014.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife pairs her phone, she has her music Blue Tooth and i have mine "old school" ipod classic with the MDI.

They booth sound great to me with the Fender system.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Babie said:


> VW is fazing out the midi connectors as we know it. Apple, the leader in mobile audio devices is changing the game. All will be wireless BT. If you want one, act fast, as when the 2012 connectors are done, there done. Even if it were a USB connector, older devices could work, but you can get for most older devices, a BT adapter and stream it.
> 
> I guess, it is both a money saving deal, and addressing a new standard soon to come.
> 
> The 2013 RNS-315 is ready for future products already. So are the HD radios too.


BT doesn't sound nearly as good as a hardwire, it doesn't matter if it is a minplug or midi. too bad.


----------

